# mineer c's builds



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thes are a few new ones and i have alot more to build so ill keep em all hear
so let me know what you thank


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

alot of nice ideas ! Like the 65 nove rat packer ! good job on the relocated Wheel wells !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

They look good bro, keep it up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks biggc


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 10 2007, 07:48 PM~7879219
> *They look good bro, keep it up!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo chris them are some ssssmmmmmoooooooooooooooooooottttttttthhhhhhhh rides bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

they all look good chris uffin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good bro :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here, I take it you like trucks? :biggrin: 

Nice rides man!


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

pretty koo bro... like the paint jobs on them minis :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Great job chris :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice work, keep the pics comin!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks to all an their will be new pics up soon..thanks to(LOWRIDERMODELS) for some of my new kits..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice box blazer


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks, vengence


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i got one of those box blazers in resin... u got any of the C1500 454ss or stepside kits? i'd trade....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that bok blazer is custom made from an s-10..

hear are pics of the dully


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that dooly came out real nice chris!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks wagonguy..


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 14 2007, 07:07 PM~7903686
> *that dooly came out real nice chris!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 14 2007, 09:06 PM~7904985
> *X2
> *


X3 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

x4 :cheesy:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

x5  that dually is dope homie!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

moor


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

damn you got alot of trucks, lets seebuild up pics on them i wanna see your notches


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice, bro, nice


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

looks good, chris


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

looks real good....u like my smilie???????


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

them rims are badass...but only on a truck...........lol


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

what u thank


----------



## 63impala_obsession (Feb 6, 2007)

nice chris


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo my homie chris....that is a sick paint job! keep up the good work!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks that is the 454ss i got from u


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sweeeettttttt bruddah! "ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER"


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

nice dime man! i need to find one of these damnit!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks home


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: great job man keep them coming


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome job chris!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thank mark


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

nice s-10!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jun 10 2007, 04:37 PM~8077737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice system, good job :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 21, 2007)

awesome work


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD CHRIS


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Great looking builds



oneyed


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks their is a lot moor to come


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Chris, Do you put front suspension in?? Just wonderin what the front suspension looks like on alot of these, all the builds look great.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i use the factory shit but i cut it all to hell to make them lay... thanks


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet trucks man.....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks..


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Clean as hell


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn chris, you be popin them out like crazy!!!

keep this updated for us, i like your buids!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks an their is plenty moor to come


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

wagonguy did u sell your nissan yet


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice stuff man! Especially that blue Blazer!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jun 12 2007, 03:13 AM~8088033
> *wagonguy  did u sell your nissan yet
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=343862


^^ uffin: ^^


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i seen it their .. i got one im woking on


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

OH DAMN THATS CLEAN


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Chris, can you post pix of your front suspension on the Fullsizes and the S-10's.....just curious....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i can a s-10 but you will hafe to wate on yhe full size becase im bildind a full frame for it..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

moor


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jul 13 2007, 01:39 AM~8298559
> *moor
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is bad as hell :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 12 2007, 10:45 PM~8298614
> *that shit is bad as hell  :0
> *



X10

that would look even cooler if you put a deep purple pearl... :0


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks .. i am putting flams on it an leving it flat black


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i wanna see better pics of that calendar.......


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

tribal flames  or since that paint is dull do the flames in black, but a shiny black :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 12 2007, 11:54 PM~8298662
> *tribal flames  or since that paint is dull do the flames in black, but a shiny black :0
> *


yea i would do that if i was u. what i thought exactly.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys ill give that a try


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

this is my ratpack


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice nova!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that nova is KLEEEEEN.... where you get those rims?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys..

wagonguy Posted Today, 09:09 AM 
that nova is KLEEEEEN.... where you get those rims? 

they are from a boyd haller kit


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:wow: that paint on the civic is sick... :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys.. ill post some new ones tommarow


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jul 15 2007, 06:45 PM~8314598
> *thanks guys.. ill post some new ones tommarow
> *



hey mister custom truck GURU... what you think about my truck so far?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

it looks dam good so far ..


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good mineer the civic is cold


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 @ those last two pics!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I am gonna go out on a limb here and say you really like building slammed trucks :biggrin: 

great work!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys..

drnitrus Posted Today, 01:12 PM 
I am gonna go out on a limb here and say you really like building slammed trucks 


:biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn....that last truck is already lookin good, bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks..


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: so far


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i like the dually in the first pic,,,good work on all


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

VERY CHINGONAS TRUCKS


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice trucks chris!


im still waiting on my custom hood! peace!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## aeazy617 (Jul 12, 2007)

damn man u got some nice trucks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those trucks are lookin' good!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Sic trucks man...


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

any updates????


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

not yet


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice job on those trucks homie....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Some badass trucks homie


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

nice trucks 
im new to the fourm but ill some of my ride up soon, anyways i realy like the center consol in you blue chevy


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey that f150 with the flames and that tow truck make a nice addition to any collection welly and jada did a nice job on that diecast! The other rides look awesome bro!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

LOWRIDERMODELS

Posts: 1,012
Joined: Aug 2006
From: SUR CALIFAS!
Car Club: M.C.B.A. POR VIDA!!!!!!




Hey that f150 with the flames and that tow truck make a nice addition to any collection welly and jada did a nice job on that diecast! 



ya they are nice 4 diecast.. 


thanks guys


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NP HOMIE!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

its been some time


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Those are nice :yes:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

some nice rides


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 15 2007, 11:18 AM~8559761
> *some nice rides
> *


x2


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Are you ever going to do a car...lol.......j/k....your rides are awesome........but i don't think i've ever seen you build a car....lol


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

go to http://cmineer.photosite.com 
an what the hell u call the novas,regel.chevell,crx, lexes lol


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

the blazer is an old all american resin kit


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the nissan :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

I TAKE IT YOU LIKE TRUCKS EH?LOL JUST PLAYIN BUT I LIKE THE 1500 ON D'S


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> Like the paint on this. Good work :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

They all look bad ass! Yupp your package on its way!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Is that a resin Blazer or did you convert the pickup?

Looks great BTW.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks,,


biggc its an old all american resin


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work on that blazer homie.... u got right to it eh..... i got started on the step too....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

bad ass ramp truck, the blazer is sick!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:wow: that nova is nice


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## poohbear (Sep 8, 2007)

nice nice


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

poohbear thanks


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good Chris!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mark.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO YO YO YOOOOOOOOOO THEM RIDES ARE FUGGIN' SICK! LIKE THE CHEYENNE ESPECIALLY!....LOOKS WAY CLEAN!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mark


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 14 2007, 04:57 PM~8794030
> *thanks mark.
> 
> 
> ...



where you get the grill from?????


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

it an full gmc truck.. it came from mark


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2007, 07:49 PM~8799184
> *where you get the grill from?????
> *


'72 GMC. Pretty much the same kit as the '72 Chevy truck, just doesn't have all the trim on the sides, and, of course, the GMC grill.

They usually pop up on Ebay pretty cheap. I just sold one to Travis for $20 shipped, new in box original 1972 issue.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

what pokey said an it says gmc on the side


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass homie I like the GMC and that purple dually is clean


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks ElRafa


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks good homie!!!! what u gonna haul on it?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks.. a 64


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

whats that grill on the crew cab?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Clean Expo homie


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ElRafa Posted Today, 10:50 PM 
Clean Expo homie 

thanks


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u been busy huh???


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

not to much.. you have


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good chris...where ya been at BRUTHA!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mark, i took a small brake and was working on my 1.1 toyota


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

these are sme old bilds that i sold


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

[IM


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am liken the prostreets (cuda, and chevelle) and the ext cab chevy, with the doors opened!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

modeltech Posted Today, 06:48 AM 
i am liken the prostreets (cuda, and chevelle) and the ext cab chevy, with the doors opened!! 


thanks


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Lovin' those caprice's & Impala's :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

westempire thanks


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn bro gotta lotta builds, nice work


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ya i had about 100 moor befor this set


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

those look good! lookes like you've been busy :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

BiggDeee Posted Today, 02:40 PM 
those look good! lookes like you've been busy 

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

his kit sucked


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

luvin them blazers and that 4 door s10 chris!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey chris, where do you find most of your rims? Builds are sick and i'm liking your style.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

87burb Posted Today, 09:50 PM 
Hey chris, where do you find most of your rims? 

thank , most of them are from kit an the rest are from low rider models.. aka mark

thanks mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 14 2007, 10:40 PM~9231400
> *87burb Posted Today, 09:50 PM
> Hey chris, where do you find most of your rims?
> 
> ...



 NO PROBLEM...ANYTIME!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Garage looks good Chris the s-10 is clean too homie nice work


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ElRafa Posted Yesterday, 11:01 PM 
Garage looks good Chris the s-10 is clean too homie nice work 

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i picked this an afew moor kits up today at a flea market for 4.00 all was seald...this kit is from 1977 ..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 17 2007, 10:14 PM~9250362
> *i picked this an afew moor kits up today at a flea market for 4.00 all was seald...this kit is from 1977 ..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 whatcha want for it shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

not 4 sale...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ight man


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

their was a few on ebay


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

wanna get rid of the empty box.....? i collect boxes....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

hearse driver Posted Today, 02:25 PM 
wanna get rid of the empty box.....? i collect boxes.... 

ill let u know when its empty


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 17 2007, 08:14 PM~9250362
> *i picked this an afew moor kits up today at a flea market for 4.00 all was seald...this kit is from 1977 ..
> 
> 
> ...


haha... got this kit 2 weeks ago 
Its smacked full of bondo already and ready to be smoothed out :biggrin: 

Nice cars you got aswhell Chris! 

Chris :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*FUCK BRO I JUST NOTICED...... WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!!!!*




> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 18 2007, 11:43 AM~9253835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

that blazer is badass.. :0


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Sure is!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That blazers is a another hot one :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks rollinoldskoo..EVIL C ,tyhodge07 ,chrisijzerman


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

what paint did you use looks almost like my 1:1 64


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

well shit, might as well do a replica now :cheesy:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

yes thats what i want to build


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

the paint is kustom kolor .. pavo purple over an silver base coat..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
man you are 1 very busy mad builder !!!!!
really like your work and congrats on making the MCBA
YOU DESERVE IT !!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

old low&slo thanks


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

thanx. you got some really nice cars too. nice work


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

looks good man ,, reppin the nati well..........


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## 60T3M (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Nov 19 2007, 09:00 PM~9262306
> *what paint did you use looks almost like my 1:1 64
> 
> 
> ...



AY WAS THIS PIC TAKEN IN LYWOOD????


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 60T3M_@Dec 18 2007, 10:00 PM~9481839
> *AY WAS THIS PIC TAKEN IN LYWOOD????
> *


yes


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very nice rides!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm diggin that mini truck homie.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

keep up the good work chris....im very pround to own one of this builds..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

nice work!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks.. hear is a few thing i picked up over the weekend


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

where did u find that at


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

chicago


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice score man!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice finds there!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice score


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Aug 6 2008, 09:26 PM~11279141
> *chicago
> *



:0


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

that white daully is awesome where did u get those rims


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they are from biggs... they came off a rig


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn man you build some rawwwww as truck'z!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

killer score homie


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thank ro..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro your busting out 
good work homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

this looks familiar :biggrin: 

whats this?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

black one is a nova,,you got the other one


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: Nice Dually Chris


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thnks ElRafa


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats fuckin sick ! nice work bro.


where did you get the wheels? diecast? or big rig?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks [email protected] they are from a kit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 11 2008, 11:45 PM~11581908
> *thanks [email protected]  they are from a kit
> *



what kit?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they are all about the same.. hoppin hy tires


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

cheech & chong up in smoke


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

you forgot to cut the center of the front bumper out, drill the holes from the trim on the drivers door, the red dingle balls, and the green fuzzy interior :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

the pics i could find the interer was blue and so was the balls,


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

watch the movie


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i did on youtube.. but you know how shit is..


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

i need to get started on some of my trucks and get pics up of mine can i post some here for you to see


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking good Chris I am likin the monte


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ElRafa thanks


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

that f-250 is sweet homie


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds i like ur trucks...is that one an escort?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 21 2008, 07:45 PM~11661087
> *cheech & chong up in smoke
> 
> 
> ...


Nice werk Chris... I'm building the same car for a build off were having here in Hawaii... It's a movie theme car. Nicee Details!


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 11 2008, 09:53 AM~11575872
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This Dually Is Badd Azz! :biggrin:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 1 2007, 06:25 AM~9129120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There is a 1:1 black stepside just like this one for sale by my house lol


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks ..

ky yes it is


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO CHRIS,THEY ALL LOOKIN GOOD BRO!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sum nice rides bro


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Diorama Looking good Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks josh 78


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice garage chris


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks drop


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DAMN boy, you got a lot of cars.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

a lot of cars. uffin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn chris your builds are sick...hey can u give me tips how you made that chassie for that daully?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mark.. glad to see u back


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Oct 23 2008, 02:45 PM~11954255
> *damn chris your builds are sick...hey can u give me tips how you  made that chassie for that daully?
> *



i used a 67 chevell wagon frame to the back wheels then the rest is plastic tube..ill try to get you some pics


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THAT DUALLY LOOKS COOL :thumbsup: WHEREN'T YOU WORKING ON A 72 CHEVY 4 DOOR DUALLY A WHILE AGO?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

yep lost int.. it laying in a box waiting for mini


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

COOL, I WANT TO TRY TO MAKE ONE. ANY TIPS?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

what year ?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

72


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

u will need 2 kits.. the 72 long bed and 72 step side..glue the step side finders on the long bed side then trim under bed is done.. the cab is a bit** the roof lines are hard to get back.. you can just shave it.. good luck.. if you need any help you know ho to reach me


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

COOL!! THANKS !! I HAVEN'T SEEN A STEPSIDE IN THE STORES. I'LL NEED TO FIND ONE ONLINE. I'LL LET YOU KNOW IF I NEED HELP. THANKS AGAIN


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

the step side is an old kit.. its a 72 gmc.. red on box


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

COOL, DO YOU KNOW WHERE TO GET ONE?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

try ebay


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I HAD A FEELING YOU WHERE GONNA SAY THAT :biggrin: 
THANKS AGAIN


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 26 2008, 05:32 PM~11977501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dually looks good man!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks biggc for the kit an comp..


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

so when is the next sale goin to take place again..i would love to own more of yours kits? 

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i dont know.. what u want?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 26 2008, 11:32 PM~11977501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rims looking nice chris


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

the lil hot rods are looking REALLY good. cant wait to see them done .


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice s10 if it is gonna be for sale i want first dibs


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks its not 4 sale...


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 9 2008, 10:16 PM~12108392
> *thanks its not 4 sale...
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good chris :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 30 2008, 08:06 PM~12020770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got anymore pics of this one?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 9 2008, 05:16 PM~12108392
> *thanks its not 4 sale...
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie... is that one of the boots from mark?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

undead white boy no its got trashed got to close to heat an u know

ro thats a 64 impala boot ..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice work chris


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn that a really nice s10 you got there bro.
what rims are though


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THE HH RIMS FIT OK IN THE PEGAUAS TIRE?

TRUCKS ARE LOOKIN REALLY GOOD CHRIS ! HOW'S YOUR LITTLE GIRL ?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys..
mini she is good thanks 4 asking..


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

WOW where the hell did you find a bereta ?
thats awesome, iv never seen one of them as a model . remindes me of the 90s


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

r thay 4 sale the rims







pm me if so :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks.. that truck went to beto when it was done


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

so do u have some more bigboy rims i can buy?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

love the bertta...trade...lol


btw i think you get more cars built then anyone else on the site..lol


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

no wheels 4 sale

regalistic i try to stay out of bull shit and truble so this is like my drug to keep me out of it... thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 love that tow rig homie.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

painted theae today


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin good Chris.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

X2


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys... next is the wagon biggc


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

lookin really good homie!

really liking that rig!!

I want to build one but the hobby shop here wants like $85.00 + for semi and rig kits!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice Chris........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

THANKS GUYS..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AWESOME WORK CHRIS!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

THANKS MARK


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

That tow truck is awesome!!!!The repo man would get some respect with that damn thing.


----------



## shadow247 (Nov 12, 2008)

hey chris builds r lookin clean homie keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Is that a Colorado clip conversion?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

yep


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good Chris!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 23 2008, 10:56 PM~12512238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that tow truck is BADASS bro


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

hailee's builds, 7 yeary old


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 7 2009, 11:12 PM~12639881
> *hailee's builds, 7 yeary old
> 
> 
> ...



nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 COOL, NICE JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ill tell her


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 7 2009, 08:17 PM~12639936
> *:0  :0  COOL, NICE JOB :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ill tell her


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice bro
really good job


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like you doing some build Chris good job ! LOVE THE BLUE !


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 10 2008, 07:18 PM~12118435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ah damn. what would be bitchin is if you did a replica of lrm's black s-10 they had in the early 90's. i know where to find the pic, but im on the internet on my phone...so i can't do much  

nice builds!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mini & tequila sunrise


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Cutty looks good man.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks biggc


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'M LIKING THAT CAMARO. LOOKS REALLY NICE WITH THE BIGGER WHEELS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

OOPS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 14 2009, 11:36 PM~12709916
> *OOPS DOUBLE POST  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks chris619


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good chris


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks 8-ball


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I STILL SAY THAT YOU SHOULD USE THE PURPLE COLOR AS PATTERNS IF YOU NOT HAPPY ! LOOKS GOOD FROM WHERE I'M SETTING!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thank mini. ill try to save it if not ill try strips an if that dont work ill re paint


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

what u thank


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Mero looking ruff ! What size plug wires you running Chris ! SHIT MUST THROW FIRE TO THE PISTONS!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

no clue that all the socalled hobby shop had


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MAN ITS COMING OUT CLEAN!! I LIKE IT. IT LOOKS LIKE IT WANTS TO TAKE OFF ON THAT LAST PIC :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks chris


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 16 2009, 10:13 PM~12728127
> *no clue that all the socalled hobby shop had
> *


Next time I send you something, I'll give you some smaller wire to use. 

Camaro looks good!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks bigg c


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good chris


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mark


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

started last night


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin good Chris ! Add in the plastic shims like i did on the burban pic ! It will help from snaping the edge to edge glued area !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mini.. get ahold of me when you get time


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

That's lookin proper right thurr chris!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mark..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

man i need to catch up this year already ! The cutty looks real good compaired to the shape it was 3 weeks ago ! Good make over ! And the little blu stang turned out alright also not bad for a theft shop find !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO...I CANT WAIT TILL MY RAV4 BODY DRIES,GOING TO FOIL AND CLEAR IT TODAY...THEN ITS OFF TO OLD SKOOL STYLE WORKSHOP!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mini and mark


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Those are nice chris


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Rides are lookin' clean man!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks biggc


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet suzuki homie that cutty came out nice too bro


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks ElRafa


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

lookin great homie


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

That suzuki is way old school bro, I want that purple truck!
Lookin clean homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mark


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

All them rides lookin good!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mark


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That black on black is sweeeeeeet


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 6 2009, 06:24 PM~12928183
> *That black on black is sweeeeeeet
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Sweet stang


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I LIKE THAT NICE & CLEAN


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks chris


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOVIN THAT STANG!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great job on that mustang bro looks really good!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Awesome chevelle


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mark


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking good chris your crankin them out homie


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks ElRafa i try to paint as may as pos at 1 time so that way i can just build


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice impala chris


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 9 2009, 11:15 PM~12958674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like the Chevelle, clean build.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

1967 tbird promo by amt


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

shop


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

BOTH OF THEM TRUCKS ARE CLEAN BRO. THE SHOP IS LOOKING GOOD TOO.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

nice work on that black and pink full size truck!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks biggs and mini..

some new kits i got


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice kits chris! Your pickup looks like a damn twinn to mine I am building! 1989 Turned into a 1995 GMC, Only thing is I kept mine a long box to replicate my buddies truck. Really is pink and black. I'll post pics of it in my thread once I get some updated progress...

Your truck looks very good bro!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks.. mine is long bed to


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Mar 10 2009, 04:31 AM~13233818
> *thanks.. mine is long bed to
> *



Sorry tired I ment to say long bed single cab


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Builds look good Chris, Nice score on the kits.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice collection bro i have a lil something something!! going on to


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks biggc and ibuildweniblazeum


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 nice
i want the yellow car hauler trailer :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT TRUCK TURNED OUT BAD ASS!! I LIKE THE SHOP ALSO AND THAT CUTTY SITTIN IN THE SHOP. :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys.. the cutty i thank was painted by sidetoside


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes , its my old Cutty ! 

Do you have Detail Pics from it ?

Interior and Wheels !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i have not finished it yet but soon


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Trucks look killer along with the dio.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks Aces'N'Eights


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Love the colour on the monte.Any progress on the dime with the colorado clip?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks i put it in a bag 4 now


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

love the monte bro!! nice work!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

an old build


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

sweet builds chris loving the monte


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THAT MONTE IS TIGHT!


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

Monte is killer bro!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THE MONTE LOOKS GREAT BRO!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks bro..


my new rides the vw is on 18s just got the truck today


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

shit looks cool chris !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I LIKE THE PROJECT GMC !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good chris


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks regalistic.. mini that was 3 junk truck


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

All the rides are looking great Chris.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THEY ALL LOOK BAD ASS BRO...LIKE THAT VEEDUBB!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks bigg c and mark


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bad ass Monte Carlo you got there.
Im also lovin that 1st Gen S-10 or GMC whichever it is. Bad ass work homie!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Mar 12 2009, 01:20 PM~13261006
> *thanks Aces'N'Eights
> 
> 
> ...



Fresh Color clean stuff over here :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn, nice Monte!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks Siim123


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dang Chris that slammed crew cab slammed on the big rig 22" steals looks mean !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 21 2009, 04:44 PM~13648290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


make'm fit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thats right :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fucking bad ass bro!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 8 2009, 05:50 PM~13832365
> *Fucking bad ass bro!!
> *


x-2


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Wicked Stuff Chris


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

GOOD WORK ON THE BUILDS BRO!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 22 2009, 04:44 AM~13648290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I like this one homie! :0 


+that garage is tight!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Garage looks cool!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

something im working on..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THAT RIG IS SWEET CHRIS!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck!!! Cant wait to see more of this one bro!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks rick


the 1:1


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SWEET! JUST THROW SOME RIMS AND PAINT ON IT AND IT'LL LOOK JUST LIKE THE MODEL.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great looking blazer Chris.The 1:1 blazer should look good when its all done aswell.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 19 2009, 05:04 PM~13940512
> *SWEET! JUST THROW SOME RIMS AND PAINT ON IT AND IT'LL LOOK JUST LIKE THE MODEL.
> *


x-2

swap bumpers and grills with the sonoma kit :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

blazer looks good chris


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 10 2009, 10:29 PM~13848111
> *something im working on..
> 
> 
> ...


kool idea bro!! i like it!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THAT TRUCK LOOKS SWEET BRO...PM ME


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks ..pmed


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN!! Thats turning out sweet my friend.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Thats badass bro!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn sick Rig Chris I like the blazer too bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass bro!! Clean as fuck!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Damn man.. The blazer looks lower then your dime.. Those roads down there in Ohio are nice but damn, you have to bottom out alot..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks rick ya it bottoms out i riped the trany pan,gas tank off the other night so it leaving .. shit hapens..lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Chris, you're a building fool!! Builds looking great!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

that looks extra sweet bro...what up with the rides in the back ground?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys.. mark thy are pj. that i took a break on


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

your getting rid of it cause you ripped out the tranny pan and gas tank.. Man fix that crap..lol.. A little paint and some wheels and that would be a killer ride..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

just traded it 4 this


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn that's tight chris!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mark


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

HOOK IT UP MAN. WILL GO CRUZIN


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

got to get some wire wheels and take that dam tail off the cap 1st..


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin: damn you lucky bastard thats a good trade


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 28 2009, 10:17 AM~14024049
> *got to get some wire wheels and take that dam tail off the cap 1st..
> *



Looks like the wing is molded on....just take the cap off?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys.. i would take the cap off but its a walk throw


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Post up some more pics bro it looks cool. You plannin a replica build yet?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

not yet for the rep.. ill post pics when i get some work done to it


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

where did the truck come from chris??


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

a while back like over 10 years ago i did my cousins truck just like that, shaved everything and made it a walk threw! it was never painted when he had it just uro primmed!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

it came from a guy out in harrison ohio about 10 miles from brookvill In.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 28 2009, 05:56 PM~14029407
> *it came from a guy out in harrison ohio about 10 miles from brookvill In.
> *




hummm??? did he do the orginal work or did he get it that way??


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i have no clue.. its an 85, 2 all chrome pumps if that helps


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i guess its hard to say!! i didnt do any of the hydo work just the body!! all i did was shave everything and get it in final primmer then my cousin sold it!! its impossible to say i guess!! but, it did open some memories, lol!! any how the truck should be bad ass when you get it done!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

on the body work did you weld any plates in or just fill it? they just filled it ..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

welded the door handle area and just filled the bodyline!! so its probably not the same one!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nop the did a shitty job and just slaped it all bondo


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

got the frunt juiced today














































ill get some more when it stops raning


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how did u make the car dolly


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

whats up chris... give me a call we need to do some traden again


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

the dolly is a cut up caprice trailer.. ill get in tuch with you reg..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

damn busting them out man.. loving the construction dimes..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

freakin nice work


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

have about 20 or so more to post


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Great lookin builds Chris!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 29 2009, 08:18 PM~15509481
> *Great lookin builds Chris!!
> *


X2


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 29 2009, 10:18 PM~15510244
> *X2
> *


X10


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

bad ass bro... call me 792 5555


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys.. e ill call you sunday


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Damn man your time off the net has been paying off been busy building..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

yep i have a shit load to take pics of


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HOLY CRAP BRO!!! GIT R DONE HAS A WHOLE NEW MEANING IN HERE!!!! YOUR BUILDS ARE AWESOME LOVE THE RATS!!! LOW BUDGET KUSTOMS IS MY THING...


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

hailee's


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thats all for now

thank s


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

hailee just finished this


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Man, those are some sweet builds!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 3 2009, 04:54 PM~15550343
> *Man, those are some sweet builds!!!
> *


X2


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Everything looks great bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweet builds homie.

Nice to see your daughter buildin' with you. Me and my sons build together as well.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

They all look great there chris and hailee


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work in here.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks low


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Been doing some work, NICE


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good chris!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Great builds bro!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep them coming!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS A LOTTA BUILDING. LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys more to post in a min.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

2 s-10 to excab
























































39 ford


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

some resin i did.. noch,fule cell,4 link,air tank,comp.,switch box,licens box



















new kits


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

my excab ranger


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

my new shelf


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ranger is sweet chris,and im diggin that shelf!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 9 2009, 07:45 PM~15614387
> *my excab ranger
> 
> 
> ...


Bro u got some badass rides but this ranger is jus too sick, keep up the good work


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, you been pumpin out some sick builds. That Ranger is tight bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Builds are lookin good chris.The dime and the ranger are sik.Great job on both.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

:thumbsup: and thanks again


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

if you need moer just let me know


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 9 2009, 10:22 PM~15615828
> *Builds are lookin good chris.The dime and the ranger are sik.Great job on both.
> *


x2 bro ..nice ass work..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 10 2009, 04:27 PM~15624146
> *x2 bro ..nice ass work..
> *


X3


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 4 2009, 02:49 PM~15560425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM LIKING THESE CHRIS!! IS THAT TRAILER SCRATCH OR A KIT?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 12 2009, 09:23 PM~15649141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN YOU GOT A FEW WILD MINITRUCKS IN THE WORKS !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thank guys.. mini that luv is from u


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

u got alot of nice trucks that must be ur farovite thing to work on


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thank and yes they are


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

same here


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn Chris that crew-cab dime is sik as hell.Looks like you got some more killer projects comin aswell.What did you use to build the crew-cab?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys.. i used a 4 door blazer ,s-10 kit,extra s-10 bed


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i call this one gold dust its white with gold flake and baby blue stripes ans will have baby blue int..




























this is a 65


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

some more rigs more builds to come


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice builds. Really like the Big Rigs. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn bro you've been super busy huh? 

Nice work man!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 13 2009, 11:47 PM~15660180
> *Damn bro you've been super busy huh?
> 
> Nice work man!!
> *


X2


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

holy crap! you always pop out like 10 builds at once. They are looking good. My question is...where in the hell do you keep them all?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice semis


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work. 


It looks like those flat beds are haulin flowers. Lol.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys.. they are all over the place


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 14 2009, 12:12 AM~15660878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


61 looks good bro, what color is that?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

its a 2 part ppg auto paint


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

this is it im all up to date


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good bro


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks.. what you in to


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Once again man, WOW, you're a buildin' fool!!  

Rides lookin' great Chris!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks bigg c thats what happens when your net and cabel is off for 3 mons.. lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya brotha ,the rides are lookin clean bro,, nice work... :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 14 2009, 02:37 PM~15664393
> *thanks bigg c thats what happens when your net and cabel is off for 3 mons.. lol
> *


I hear ya. It's kind of nice some times not to have those distractions. I know I'd get more done that way. :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thank s cruzinlow


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

gold dust


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice. Liken that 67. :0


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Gold Dust is a great looking build.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man Chris you been staying busy !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

NICE BUILDS CHRIS!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 wow chris keep pumping them out nice kits


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 19 2009, 12:54 AM~15710696
> *gold dust
> 
> 
> ...



'67 is lookin' good homie !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys..

a thanks to mini for this old luv kit.. not done yet.. the wheels i made















































thanks


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, I don't get how you build so many rides......how long does a kit take you, how many hours per day do you work on model cars? I think it's great, but I think you build more in a year than I have in 22 years of building.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i can build one in probly 2hr. a lot i just posted was for the 3 monts i had no net or cable


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

67 LOOKS GOOD CHRIS. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work bro. Damn you got a lot of nice rides. I like that Luv truck and the 67 Impala. You always know how to build a nice slammed truck.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

m.c.b.a rig






































thanks darkside customs


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

chris im loving that rig


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mark


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The rig looks bad ass bro!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the plymouth prowler rims look good on the wagon :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

yes they do


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

good job Chris on the club rig! and i like the 72 with the late model bed looks good homie.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i love this orange with the metal plate details, is it gel pen work? and how did you make the headlights the looks very real


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass duallys!!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

dually's are sick man. i have 2 in the works and i can tell i will have to try and up the bar on mine


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

love those duallys and the mcba rig :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys.. it is all done with sharpie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sick builds brother!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 14 2009, 11:35 PM~15983267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN. I need to get me some promos and TRY to make a crew cab.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good chris


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Trucks are looking mean Chris ! Man i need to get me some rims from a few rigs !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

them duallys are sick bro!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

You wanna get rid of the primered one??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nop


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

crew cut 4door all open


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good bro! keep up the good work!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

MAN YOU ARE A BUILDING MACHINE!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 17 2009, 02:17 PM~16010017
> *crew cut 4door all open
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 That's gonna be badass. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work bro!!! That Crew is gonna be sick as fuck


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice monte


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 28 2009, 04:03 PM~16112758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweet !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MONTE LOOKIN NICE.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

CLEAN WORK BRO!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 28 2009, 08:18 PM~16113470
> *MONTE LOOKIN NICE.
> *


x2


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

those crew cabs are badass the orange one is nice...what clear do you use with sharpies anytime i tried to clear sharpie it smeared the sharpie


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

what air brush do you use to get that fine detail on the orange dually? also where are you getting all those semi wheels?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

the wheels are from parts kits i get at shows..the lines are pen ..


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work bro like that lifted look on that ford truck


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Jan 11 2010, 10:40 AM~16254292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that the monster truck kit? Lol. 

Looks good bro. Ive been lookin at mine to see how much to move the rear wheel
wells. Thanks for the refrence pics. Lol.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

yep its big foot ..and glad to help


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Chris you better actually bring your builds to some shows this year.. We wont be at cincy this year but we should be at all the same other shows as last year..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lol.. you need to send me the info on the shows you will be at this year so i can plan for them.. you got a pm


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

rep of my new 1;1 truck










made this


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

cool burb 70's front end?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks and yep


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I just built 2 80's body styles in 1/24th scale and one in 1/10th scale. check out my thread for updated pics on the 10th scale. 

I still need to build the interior for one of the 1/25th's but the other is an r/c. 

I like yours, what kit did you use?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

iusd a hot rod truck and a blazer.. i seen your and their cool


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the suburban are you gonna keep it lifted?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks ky.. yep


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome work bro.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

rat rod ford truck is sick...


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i like that 57


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

sweet dually and bad ass suburban i want it


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Feb 24 2010, 09:34 PM~16717387
> *rat rod ford truck is sick...
> *


x2 i like it :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

How many builds do you do in a week? I want to see where you keep em all damn bro!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Shit you fuckin build some badass trucks....Do you have a hobby shop that you buy all your kits from or do you just order tham online...Were do you keep all your models?????


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 24 2010, 08:53 PM~16716757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

x2 !!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys.. they are every wear.. kits i get from loc. shows


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 25 2010, 06:33 PM~16724431
> *thanks guys.. they are every wear.. kits i get from loc. shows
> *


ok


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

sold this 66


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice builds man!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks biggc


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

hey chris if u need another bigfoot truck i have one its missin the drection and but the frame and cab and everything else is there.. let me know if your interested... its just layin around collecting dust and im not gunna use it.. maybe we can work something out.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 28 2009, 12:26 AM~15803545
> *m.c.b.a rig
> 
> 
> ...



since your in dynasty i would love to take this off your hands.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks i got to many big foot trucks right now.. the rig is gone i traded all them off


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

had to re work the front end it was to big.. still lots of work to get done


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 :0 looking good c


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

You've always have some nice builds and wips to look at. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 14 2010, 01:45 PM~17490294
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I see ya homie !

Keep puttin' in that work bro, lookin' good !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

alot of cool projects the 1st gen lade front looks good sofar


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thaks guys


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 14 2010, 02:45 PM~17490294
> *had to re work the front end it was to big.. still lots of work to get done
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD BRO!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@May 13 2010, 10:56 PM~17483211
> *since your in dynasty i would love to take this off your hands.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





lol build your own  :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 14 2010, 02:45 PM~17490294
> *had to re work the front end it was to big.. still lots of work to get done
> 
> 
> ...





looks sick C :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks e and drop


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 14 2010, 11:45 AM~17490294
> *had to re work the front end it was to big.. still lots of work to get done
> 
> 
> ...



cant wait to see this done


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks imp. hows your son? hope all is good with him


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

4 door dually s-10


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 14 2010, 07:15 PM~17494050
> *thanks imp. hows your son? hope all is good with him
> *


he is good..we have to see a neurologist on wed... so hopefully everything goes well


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 19 2010, 08:22 PM~17546088
> *
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit that 4dr s-10 is sick..did u make that or buy it... let me know.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

that s10 is gonna be sick


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

cool projects i like the crew cabs


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys.. importmadness i made it. it is a door blazer ,back of an s-10 cab, s-10 frunt clip,3 s-10 beds


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD IN HERE CHRIS!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks frank


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[/quote]
where you get these doolie wheels from on these trucks?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm lovin those wheels !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks tony..

716 the red 1s wheels are from a rig kit, whit 1 are from a mostic diecast


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jun 21 2010, 01:59 PM~17845696
> *thanks tony..
> 
> 716 the red 1s wheels are from a rig kit, whit 1 are from a mostic diecast
> *


those are sick..... :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> man get this thing some meds cuz that shit is sick!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> > man get this thing some meds cuz that shit is sick!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> X2!!!!!!!!!!!! that shit is BEASTIN


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that dually looks badass


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass trucks :0 them duallys are killin it bro.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 14 2010, 11:45 AM~17490294
> *had to re work the front end it was to big.. still lots of work to get done
> 
> 
> ...



ANY UPDATES ON THIS?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nop its in a box for now..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks frank


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

i used a 1/24 an 1/25 scale cr and wagon funny car to make this.. lots of cutting


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

for the Dynasty Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn bro..breakin bad on some plasteek!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys

what i started with off ebay



















after ..it is loaded with flake





































this is a 72 chevy vega with a 427


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 3 2011, 08:39 AM~19775650
> *thanks guys
> 
> what i started with off ebay
> ...


vega is bad ass.. :cheesy:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Vega is tuff bro.
The side view pic looks heaps like an Holden Torana hatch (australian car) il see if i can find a pic to show the comparison if you want.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on those bro..... Hows the Vega Wagon comin along?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hey what's up bro.. been a while huh? Builds looking cool. really diggin that Suzuki. I used to have one of those


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys the wagon is on hold for now..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

man...all kinds of work going on in here...keep at it bro i cant wait to see these finished! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea man, youve been puting in some work! Nice projects you got goin....


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice stuff! I especially like the dually trucks.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 15 2011, 11:55 PM~19880784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great work homie, that '67 is SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET !!!!!!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 15 2011, 11:57 PM~19880819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these are great!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 17 2011, 08:50 AM~19891196
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO!
> *


x2


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 15 2011, 10:57 PM~19880819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wutup Chris! yo that box Caprice & Malibu are gonna be DOPE.

I see the elco there, but what's the other half? 86 MC?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys..it is a elco and a gn


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

For my homie C ! Where you at fam !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks T.. hears a few more ive been workin on



















this is a replicia of a truck i had in the 90s


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

What's up Fam ! Good to see you still buildin' ! I'm diggin' that Yellow '57 to !


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

lots of cool stuff in here,but this one caught my eye, cool !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks T and gseed


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

get thes out today so i can get back to building..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 23 2011, 09:21 AM~20609223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: :nosad: no more sharp knives for you..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 23 2011, 09:23 AM~20609230
> *:happysad:  :nosad: no more sharp knives for you..
> *



ya i know..lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 23 2011, 07:21 AM~20609223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WTF happened?! i got a scar that could top that one though!! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 23 2011, 09:21 AM~20609223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Ouch !!!!!!!!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn homie! looks painful, what happened?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 15 2011, 09:57 PM~19880819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks goys i had the knife in my mouth why i was foiling and a spider came throw the door so i got up to kill it an turnd my head and the knife hit my arm .. it really didnt hurt at all..i gess case it was a new blade..


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 24 2011, 03:20 PM~20620057
> *thanks goys i had the knife in my mouth why i was foiling and a spider came throw the door so i got up to kill it an turnd my head and the knife hit my arm .. it really didnt hurt at all..i gess case it was a new blade..
> *


 :wow: im surprised you aint cut your lip. i got airsoft guns for that


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

holy shit dude, i was always told to not run with scissors, Parents left out "dont kill spiders with a hobby knife in your mouth"


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> elco with the GN right?! :0 i like it!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

yep thats it


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------

